# REconsilation-Does the divorce process usually just stop?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm confused and would like others opinons on this matter. My H and I want to reconsile. I am the petioner on the divorce, but he has the lawyer. He filed first, but I had him served first because I didn't want the one to be divorced. I actually never wanted teh divorce in the first place.

The day after he was served with divorce papers he asks me through email if I really wanted the divorce(oct 3rd). I said no. Since then we have been talking and we have had our ups and downs. It took a while for hijm to say he did want to save this marriage.

Neither of us has done any of the required paperwork for the divorce except for initial part. He says we still need to do all that because it is required.

I've decided I'm not going to do mine because we are working towards reconsiling not divorcing. So why should we continue to work on paperwork and court stuff for a divorce if the plan is to come back together under 1 roof?

What do you all think?


----------

